# So Cal Oktoberfest Herf



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

*Get out your herfadors and dust off the beer steins cuz it's Oktoberfest time!*










*We'll be meeting in the beer garden on Sunday, Oct 21 at around 11am and staying until whenever (as usual).
Price is $5 per person and I'm pretty sure the beer garden is 21+.
Be sure to bring extra $$$ for drinks and food.*​


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm going to do my best to make it to this one!!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Matt sounds like fun. I would so love to go but I don't think harvest will be over. So November I will be there for your next herf.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking forward to meeting you at the next one Gianna!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Looking forward to meeting you at the next one Gianna!!


Same here Jeff!! It will be awesome to finally meet you! I also can't wait to meet the infamous Jessica.  You guys are my reward for hard work during harvest. 

Oh by the way I finally got the ETC for my wine fridge but haven't had time to install. I heard I could route it through the drain valve. Ugh I am mechanical to only so much degree!! Lol :biglaugh:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

That's where I routed mine. And you don't have to get very fancy with closing it off. Simply raping some electrical tape around it works just fine!


----------



## Tumadre99 (Sep 20, 2012)

that sounds hella interesting.
but the whole 21+ stipulation sucks.
only 5 more months.....

I might end up going if I can get one of my cousins down.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Gotta see if I can get away after being away for a weekend before that -- will try!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:banana: it's on the calendar!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> :banana: it's on the calendar!!!


Question is are you bringing sticks or pipes?? Or perhaps both?!?!?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I can bring both :mischief: I do need some help with me new-old pipe ipe:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Outstanding Eric!! We'll get her squared away!


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Hell, this is not 2 miles from my house, so I guess I have no excuse. I have a court date the next day or I'd drink you all under the table! Guess one brew and a bunch of smoking won't hurt though.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Outstanding Joe!! Will be good to meet you.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Likewise Jeff! I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm gonna try to make it out to this, my father is visiting for a few days that weekend from canada, but I can probably stop by for a little bit.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Garrett, come on out and stay as long as you wish. Will be glad to meet you!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like I will be wrapping up harvest sooner than I thought!! I think I might be able to make this event. Keeping my fingers cross. Is there a good hotel nearby this place?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Right on!

Yea, in Anaheim there is Disneyland so there's about a trillion or so hotels


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Well hell, if Gianna is coming, I better make this happen, too!

Gia, good clean and cheap found at hotels.com would be the Ramada Limited Maingate North. I've stayed there before heading to Disneyland and it's not high class but it's functional and for under $75 a night


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> Well hell, if Gianna is coming, I better make this happen, too!
> 
> Gia, good clean and cheap found at hotels.com would be the Ramada Limited Maingate North. I've stayed there before heading to Disneyland and it's not high class but it's functional and for under $75 a night


Sounds good to me!! Thanks!!

Jessica as of this morning it is looking like it. I will let you know for certain by Thursday night. Looks like we will finish harvest on Saturday so I was like woohoo I might be tired but I want to come to this event! Keeping my fingers crossed. This has been a year of bad luck getting things going.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Holy Hell!!!! This is turning out very well!!

Glad to see people starting to come back out again.


----------



## Tumadre99 (Sep 20, 2012)

I once stayed at this hotel, it was called the lemon tree hotel.
Affordable Anaheim California Hotel at The Lemon Tree Hotel in Anaheim
It was hella cheap, but you're gambling the quality of experience

I liked it. Awesome queen bed, nice flat screen LCD tv, good bathroom, and sliding door that led straight to the pool. But some people hated it, and a couple in our group didnt have as nice of a room as we did, but paid for the same thing.

if you go with this try to get a 1st floor room halfway down the hallway on the left side. thats where i was.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm definitely going to have to see if we can swing this.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

From the sounds of another post I was reading Darrel it sounds like you better...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I So wish I could make this. The Phoenix club is 10 mins from my family's house. Plus I know some people working there.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, I jinxed myself.  

I thought I saw a light at the end of the tunnel so I can go but pffft I cannot. Darnit!! We are having a mechanical delay today that is slowing us down. So I won't be done in time. 

Sorry guys, it seems like this has been one of those years. I hope to be finished before it rains next week but it is not looking good at the moment.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Gianna. Was looking forward to, well, ummmmm, meeting, yeah that's it meeting you!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Sorry to hear that Gianna. Was looking forward to, well, ummmmm, meeting, yeah that's it meeting you!! :lol: :lol:


Jeff when you say "meeting", why is it I think of nuclear explosions? :faint:

However yeah, I was looking forward to meeting you too. I wanna say this blows but eh this is the nature of my work.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Sorry to hear that Gianna. Was looking forward to, well, ummmmm, meeting, yeah that's it meeting you!! :lol: :lol:


We'll have to work on our "meeting Gianna" ideas together, Jeff!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> We'll have to work on our "meeting Gianna" ideas together, Jeff!


:ear: Say What?!!! :faint: :nono:

Now I hear voices saying fresh fish in my head.. WHY?! Bad Jessica!!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> :ear: Say What?!!! :faint: :nono:
> 
> Now I hear voices saying fresh fish in my head.. WHY?! Bad Jessica!!!


You expected less??

I'm sorry your equipment took a bender on you. I hope it gets fixed easily so you get a break before the rain!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> You expected less??
> 
> I'm sorry your equipment took a bender on you. I hope it gets fixed easily so you get a break before the rain!


No. I just expected some herf time. Nothing more  I am just an innocent here! 

Thank you. Fortunately we were able to contact a friend of friend business associate that can help us. The other person's shaker we had hired broke, so we were scrambling to hire another. Looks like we are somewhat back on schedule. So WHO knows!! Maybe I might but I am so not going to say it at the moment. I will be thankful as long as we get this all up off the ground before it rains. Rain can possibly cause mold issues and also discolor the meat which would mean less price. Fun Fun!! 

However one way or another, I will be down there herfing with you all. This Octoberfest sure sounded like fun.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Bumpity bump bump bump.... to the top!!!!

:smoke:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I've made four trips down the hill this week, gonna see if Hannibal is up to carpooling


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Dads here for the weekend and I have a million things to get done but I am going to make a concerted effort to stop by at least for a petit corona.


----------



## Tumadre99 (Sep 20, 2012)

I forgot i had a damn speeding ticket to pay for, so I definitely wont be able to come on down to this. I have to make $3.53 last for the next two weeks....haha.
talk about some bullshit.
I need to get out of college and start making some real money.

If i dont have a rugby game,
I will make the next herf for sure!!!
I am interested in meeting some of you pro puffers.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Gianna I hope your dog dead tired-of-walnuts heiny is driving down today!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Tumadre99 said:


> I forgot i had a damn speeding ticket to pay for, so I definitely wont be able to come on down to this. I have to make $3.53 last for the next two weeks....haha.
> talk about some bullshit.
> I need to get out of college and start making some real money.
> 
> ...


That sucks. Call and get an extension. They'll usually give you a couple. It'll give ya an extra 4 months or so to pay.


----------



## Tumadre99 (Sep 20, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> That sucks. Call and get an extension. They'll usually give you a couple. It'll give ya an extra 4 months or so to pay.


Yeah i already got two extensions tho...
I'm sure if I pleaded and cried i could get the another one, but for the third one you have to go like to the actual court house and do it in person. I can't miss school for some dumb shit like that.

So my next step is Trial by Written Declaration.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

In your trial by written declaration you can also ask for leniency on the fine for the ticket, and cite specifically that you can't afford to pay the full amount due to your circumstances. They'll usually knock the ticket down by half if you ask nicely.


----------



## Tumadre99 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ya thats what im going to do.
Im going to try to fight it and if I lose ask for a lesser fine.
Specially since its my first ticket since driving for 2.5 years.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

jphank said:


> In your trial by written declaration you can also ask for leniency on the fine for the ticket, and cite specifically that you can't afford to pay the full amount due to your circumstances. They'll usually knock the ticket down by half if you ask nicely.


WTH. Never knew that one.


----------



## Tumadre99 (Sep 20, 2012)

You still have to pay the bail amount if you do trial by written declaration,

depending on the final verdict you get refunded whatever back, or owe less than you would have.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> WTH. Never knew that one.


I Scout with the traffic court commissioner for San Bernardino County


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> Gianna I hope your dog dead tired-of-walnuts heiny is driving down today!!


Jessica I so wish!!! I have walnuts (last big hump before it is all downhill) being shook as we speak but my picker just busted a bolt and the wheel feel off!!! :doh: wth!!! It as if someone is sabotaging me!!! Geesh!! 
Someone is preventing me from herfing with you guys!! 

I am having a brief break as one of my guys is trying to fix it and I am thinking its time for tekillya!!  I have to laugh otherwise I might go loonie.

Have fun. Take pics and knock back a beer for me.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Awww, next time!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Oktoberfest was awesome! We ate, what we thought was oxen, but it turned out to just be beef. Bummer.

Still, the beer was good, the dessert amazing, the smokes plentitful, and the friends outstanding!

https://plus.google.com/photos/109439115534441977574/albums/5802525960131832977


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Awesome pics and a great herf!

Looks like some old guy photo bombed the pic of Big J! lol


----------



## ev3 (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow! The shirts look pretty awesome. Hope to get one next time I hook up with ya'll. Karen will be recovering from surgery for the next 6-8 weeks, so may not be 'til Jan 2013. Glad you guys had a good time. Thanks for the pics Jess.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> Oktoberfest was awesome! We ate, what we thought was oxen, but it turned out to just be beef. Bummer.
> 
> Still, the beer was good, the dessert amazing, the smokes plentitful, and the friends outstanding!
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/109439115534441977574/albums/5802525960131832977


I know which one is Matt but who is who? I want to know who my future victims.. errr.... friends are :biglaugh:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Shaved head with bigass pipe is Hannibal
Jesus next to the blonde smoking the Sultan is Sweater88 :biggrin:
The chika with brown hair is Darrel's wife Yavette (sp?)
Shaved head with red go-t is DarrelMorris
Asian guy (the one not wearing a collar shirt) is tubacboy
Beard with black hat and pipe is E Dogg
and... I'm the one wth the mohawk on my face 

others pictured are from other forums.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Matt.... Now I know I need to move.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Dunka!!!

Holy balls I didn't realize sweater88 was in SoCal. Hmmm Socalocmatt, Jphank, Hannibal and Sweater 88 & DarrelMorris?!!!! Oooooo now this could get interesting when I come to visit. Wait one sec, dang it I need to remember inside voice!!!! Grrr lol


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Thanks Matt.... Now I know I need to move.


What?! Scared of a girl?!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes it could get very interesting!! I hope you drive a mini van because with this firepower down here you might just need one.... Damn, did I say that out loud?? :lol:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Thanks Matt.... Now I know I need to move.


:biglaugh: Now everyone knows you're a scary looking mfer who looks like they can crush someone with a thumb


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh yea... and your watch can be used to kill small game


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Yes it could get very interesting!! I hope you drive a mini van because with this firepower down here you might just need one.... Damn, did I say that out loud?? :lol:


Hey now!! No escalating things into nuclear bombardment. I may be short... I may be blonde... And I may be a girl but I got a John Deere and I ain't afraid to use it!! Lol.

Ps when is the Nov herf? Looks like I will be done end of oct with walnuts. If you guys do a BBQ I can bring killer sausages.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

cigargirlie said:


> . If you guys do a BBQ I can bring killer sausages.


I can vouch for that sausage.

Gianna. if I were you I woldn't talk too much shit to So Cal Bombers. We don't play fair.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Vicini said:


> I can vouch for that sausage.
> 
> Gianna. if I were you I woldn't talk too much shit to So Cal Bombers. We don't play fair.


But I am just trying to be part of the group!! Holy baby cakes! I think I will go back to my cave now. Pay no attention to me. I forgot to take my meds. Yeah that's it


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Gotta lay off tha Four Loko. Seems like now you wanna pair it with sausage :bolt:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Gotta lay off tha Four Loko. Seems like now you wanna pair it with sausage :bolt:


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Lol Matt


----------

